# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Beschwerden 4 1/2 Monate nach Op

## harry47

Meine RPE liegt nun 4 ½ Monate zurück. Man liest ja, nach 3  4 Monaten ist alles ausgeheilt. Dennoch bestehen gewisse Beschwerden, über die ich gern wissen möchte, ob sie normal sind.


  Es besteht noch eine geringe Belastungsinkontinenz. Manchmal ist sie etwas stärker, z.B. nach einem schweren Tag. Dann kommen schon maI einige Tropfen in die Vorlage und ich muss auch in Ruheposition anhalten. Zumeist aber muss ich mich gar nicht bemühen, anzuhalten. Nur sehr selten kommt noch etwas, auch nur bei sehr ungewohnten körperlichen Bewegungen. Auf dem Porzellan ist der Strahl dann sehr dünn; er muss häufig sogar durch ein wenig Druck in Gang gesetzt werden, verbunden mit Beschwerden im Op-Bereich. 


Diese Beschwerden sind immer da, wenn ich diesen Druck ausübe, noch stärker beim Pressen beim großen Geschäft. Da ich dabei schon mein Leben lang Probleme habe, ist Pressen immer angesagt. Überschreite ich dann einen gewissen Punkt, gehen diese Beschwerden sogar in starke stechende Schmerzen über. In Ruheposition bin ich schmerzfrei. Erst hatte ich gedacht, es läge an dem Harnwegsinfekt; der ist aber schon lange durch Antibiotika weg.


Mein Uro zuckt nur die Schultern und sagt: Abwarten, wird schon werden. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Schmerzen aus der Anastomose kommen.


  Meine Fragen an die Fachleute/Erfahrenen: Hat jemand eine mögliche Erklärung dafür? Sollte man vielleicht durch eine besondere Untersuchung der Sache nachgehen?

Danke schon mal im Voraus für Eure Antworten.

Gruß, Harry

----------


## Harald_1933

> Meine RPE liegt nun 4 ½ Monate zurück. Man liest ja, nach 3  4 Monaten ist alles ausgeheilt. Dennoch bestehen gewisse Beschwerden, über die ich gern wissen möchte, ob sie normal sind.
> 
> 
>   Es besteht noch eine geringe Belastungsinkontinenz. Manchmal ist sie etwas stärker, z.B. nach einem schweren Tag. Dann kommen schon maI einige Tropfen in die Vorlage und ich muss auch in Ruheposition anhalten. Zumeist aber muss ich mich gar nicht bemühen, anzuhalten. Nur sehr selten kommt noch etwas, auch nur bei sehr ungewohnten körperlichen Bewegungen. Auf dem Porzellan ist der Strahl dann sehr dünn; er muss häufig sogar durch ein wenig Druck in Gang gesetzt werden, verbunden mit Beschwerden im Op-Bereich. 
> 
> 
> Diese Beschwerden sind immer da, wenn ich diesen Druck ausübe, noch stärker beim Pressen beim großen Geschäft. Da ich dabei schon mein Leben lang Probleme habe, ist Pressen immer angesagt. Überschreite ich dann einen gewissen Punkt, gehen diese Beschwerden sogar in starke stechende Schmerzen über. In Ruheposition bin ich schmerzfrei. Erst hatte ich gedacht, es läge an dem Harnwegsinfekt; der ist aber schon lange durch Antibiotika weg.
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Harry,

lies bitte:

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...331#post111331

Gruß Harald_1933

----------


## Michi1

Kann es sein das du wegen der leichten Inkontinenz zu wenig trinkst ? Ich habe auch während ich total Inkontinent war mindestens 2 Liter am Tag getrunken.

----------


## harry47

> Kann es sein das du wegen der leichten Inkontinenz zu wenig trinkst ? Ich habe auch während ich total Inkontinent war mindestens 2 Liter am Tag getrunken.


Das könnte sein. 2 Liter schaffe ich zumeist nicht. Könnte denn überhaupt "zu wenig trinken" die genannten Beschwerden verursachen?

Vielleicht noch zur Ergänzung des Sachverhalts:
Nach der Op, noch in der Klinik, wurde der Katheter gezogen. Wenige Stunden danach stellte sich - vermutlich durch Schwellung - ein Verhalt ein, weshalb erneut einer gelegt werden musste. Als der dann nach 1 Woche gezogen wurde, schien alles o.k. 

Seit damals ist die Situation im Wesentlichen so, wie ich sie oben beschrieben habe. Nur einen Unterschied gibt es doch: Die Zeiten zwischen einem Harndrang und dem nächsten sind nach und nach länger geworden, jetzt fast noch länger als vor der Op.

Vielleicht auch noch dieser Hinweis: Wenn ab und zu die Kontinenz mal etwas schlechter ist, ist auch der Harnstrahl stärker und es bedarf keines Anstoßes durch Drücken. Dann sind auch keine Beschwerden da. 

Im Moment bin ich unsicher, ob und ggf. was ich machen sollte. Oder einfach nur - wie mein Uro sagt - abwarten.

Gruß, Harry

----------


## Michi1

Das Trinken hilft nicht gegen Inkontinenz aber es macht den Stuhl weicher. Auch ist nicht zu vergessen das die Niere immer gut gespült werden sollte. Ich schwöre aufs alkoholfreie Weizenbier. 
Deinen Urologen würde ich wechseln.Überall kannst du nachschauen und alle Bücher sagen das man nach einer OP das ganze Leben lang Beckenbodengymnastik machen sollte von selber geht die Inkontinenz nicht weg. Das heißt aber die richtigen Übungen mindestens einmal am Tag 20 Min. Bei mir ist leider der Schließmuskel defekt und da alles nicht viel geholfen hat habe ich einen künstlichen Schließmuskel bekommen.

----------


## carloso

> Diese Beschwerden sind immer da, wenn ich diesen Druck ausübe, noch stärker beim Pressen beim „großen Geschäft“. Da ich dabei schon mein Leben lang Probleme habe, ist Pressen immer angesagt. Überschreite ich dann einen gewissen Punkt, gehen diese Beschwerden sogar in starke stechende Schmerzen über. In Ruheposition bin ich schmerzfrei. Erst hatte ich gedacht, es läge an dem Harnwegsinfekt; der ist aber schon lange durch Antibiotika weg.
> 
> 
> Mein Uro zuckt nur die Schultern und sagt: Abwarten, wird schon werden. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Schmerzen aus der Anastomose kommen.
> 
> 
>   Meine Fragen an die Fachleute/Erfahrenen: Hat jemand eine mögliche Erklärung dafür? Sollte man vielleicht durch eine besondere Untersuchung der Sache nachgehen?
> 
> Danke schon mal im Voraus für Eure Antworten.
> ...


Hallo Harry
Dieses Phenomen hatte ich auch, war nach der AHB Kontinent und freute mich das alles gut gelaufen ist. Ja und dann nach 3 Monaten von RPE dieses Problem was du hast und dann Anastosmse Strikt ( Verschluss ).
Wurde dann Aufbogiert und es dauerte nicht lange bis es wieder zum Verschluss kam und wieder Aufbogiert wurde. Das hielt nur 14 Tage und kam wieder zum Verschluss.
Es wurde ein suprapubischen Katheter angelegt den ich bis heute habe. Alles im http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=722&page=report zu lesen. 
Ich hoffe nur das es dir nicht so dramatisch ergeht Manchmal klappt es mit einmal Aufbogieren.

Gruß Karl

----------


## harry47

Nach den Beiträgen bin ich doch recht beunruhigt. Kann mich nicht entsinnen, vor der Op davon gehört oder gelesen zu haben, obwohl ich annahm, mich bei Ärzten, bei operierten Bekannten, im Internet, hier im Forum, ausreichend über mögliche Folgen informiert zu haben. Aber alles kann man ja nicht lesen oder sieht auch darüber hinweg, weil da etwas steht von „ … in seltenen Fällen …“.


  Habe mal darüber nachgedacht, wie das eigentlich vor der Op war. Im Grunde sehr ähnlich. Die vergrößerte Prostata war stark entzündet. Der Strahl war auch schwach, wohl noch schwächer, musste auch „angeschubst“ werden durch ein wenig Drücken. Dazu lief er nach. Beschwerden waren nach dem Wasserlassen da, aber anders. 


Ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass keine Striktur vorliegt. Wie könnte man dies denn feststellen, bevor es zum Verhalt kommt? Blasenspiegelung wäre ja wohl zu heftig für einen bloßen Verdacht oder …? Gibt es bildgebende Verfahren, um die Anastomose darzustellen?

Gruß, Harry

----------


## carloso

Hallo Harry
Mir wurde auch nichts gesagt das so was passieren kann. Wenn kein Urin mehr fliest dann hasst du Anastomose das sehr Schmerzhaft ist und es ist Eile geboten sofort in eine Klinik zu kommen sonnst gibt es auch noch dazu ein Nierenstau. Bei mir waren 1200 ml drinnen als sie mich erlösten. 
Als Anastomose verstehe ich Verengung der Harnröhre durch Vernarbung.

Gruß Karl

----------


## Michi1

Du hast doch geschrieben ,wenn die Kontinenz schlechter ist ist der Strahl stärker. Wenn ich Abends vor dem Schlafen gehen noch einmal auf das WC gehe habe ich nicht mehr viel in der Blase und muss auch mit Drücken auslösen. Wenn ich aber am Tag Harndrang habe ist mein Strahl ziemlich stark. Vielleicht hast du nur den Harndrang schon wenn noch nicht viel Urin in der Blase ist oder du gehst halt vorsichtshalber immer wieder eben weil du Inkontinenz glaubst verhindern zu können.

----------


## harry47

> Du hast doch geschrieben ,wenn die Kontinenz schlechter ist ist der Strahl stärker. Wenn ich Abends vor dem Schlafen gehen noch einmal auf das WC gehe habe ich nicht mehr viel in der Blase und muss auch mit Drücken auslösen. Wenn ich aber am Tag Harndrang habe ist mein Strahl ziemlich stark. Vielleicht hast du nur den Harndrang schon wenn noch nicht viel Urin in der Blase ist oder du gehst halt vorsichtshalber immer wieder eben weil du Inkontinenz glaubst verhindern zu können.


Ganz so ist es bei mir nicht. Ohne Drang gehe ich nur dann hin, wenn ich schlafen gehe oder wenn ich was vorhabe und den Drang in den nächsten Stunden nicht gebrauchen kann. Ansonsten wurden - vor allem bei relativ ruhigen Umständen die Zeiten zwischen den Gängen schon sehr lang. Diese und die Fähigkeit, auch mal etwas länger anzuhalten, ist jetzt eigentlich wie vor der Op. Aber dennoch ist der Strahl dünn, füllt aber auch dann sehr schnell ein 300ml - Glas. Daher mache ich mir wegen des dünnen Strahls weniger Sorgen. Mich irritieren mehr die Schmerzen beim Drücken, die - gefühlt - aus der Op-Gegend kommen.

----------


## Michi1

Dann kann ich leider nichts mehr dazu sagen. Bei mir ist es doch schon so lange (3,5 Jahre) her seit meiner Op. Ich weiß nicht mehr wie lange ich die Schmerzen hatte. Ich weiß nur das sie anfangs so schlimm waren das sogar der Arzt gemeint hat es ist eine Blasenentzündung. Aber es waren die inneren Narben und man sollte sich nach einer Op schon eine Zeit lang schonen.

----------


## harry47

Naja, man sagt ja: Ausheilung nach 3 - 4 Monaten. Das muss allerdings nicht bedeuten, keine Schmerzen mehr zu haben. Es gibt ja auch andere Arten von Narben, die zwar völlig verheilt sind und auch noch nach vielen Jahren - vielleicht sogar ein Leben lang - schmerzen. Ich habe auch so eine im Enddarm. Wegen der Schmerzen wurde vor 7 Jahren eine kleine Op durchgeführt. Schmerzen blieben aber unverändert. Hatte ja gehofft, dass die vielleicht aus der endzündeten Prostata kommen (liegt ja alles nah beieinander) und mit der Entfernung dann verschwinden. Leider war das ein Trugschluss.

Ich werde spätestens beim nächsten turnusmäßigen Besuch beim Uro mit ihm nochmal darüber sprechen.

----------


## harry47

Heute war ich beim Uro, da mir die Sache keine Ruhe gelassen hat. Gleich wurde die ansonsten erst in 4 Wochen vorgesehene Routineuntersuchung (Blut, Urin, Ultraschall) vorgezogen. 

Arzt meint, alles in Ordnung. Ich soll mich freuen, dass ich so gut wie kontinent bin. Im Übrigen hat er noch keine Bedenken. Jedenfalls wäre es verfrüht, per Blasenspiegelung nachzuschauen. Habe ihm zugestimmt, nachdem er mir aufgezählt hat, was die Spiegelung für mich bedeutet und bedeuten kann. Andere Möglichkeiten (z.B. bildgebende Verfahren), um zu schauen, wie der Durchgang ist, gibt es nach seiner Aussage nicht. 

Nun gut, also abwarten und Tee trinken, oder besser vorweihnachtlichen Punsch.

----------

